# galveston beast 170 .. 7 foot 2 bull



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

got to galveston on sunday beach was full ran out 6 rods cut ray just a 4.5 black tip went to peir next day monday . got some kick but bait a 20 pound ray . big surf and thunder storms kep us from runin baits off the peir . went to beach on tuesday and it was empty . sun was out and the birds where worken all over we ran out 10 rods and sat all day lost one that broke 60 pound line my budy is a little green . i told him he lost a gooden and let me set the hooks on the rest well that was 1.30pm . at 2.46 my 1950yr 6/0 high gos off . wile i am reeling in a 12/0 i tell snaggle dont tuch it and give him the 12/0. i get two the rod and it is bowd over no need to set the hook when it is like that . well the fight was on and he took me down the beach 100 yards tide was ripping out and man he was heavy after a 20 min tug of war we get a glimpse of a tail fin with the black out line i new we had a bull . snaggle took the rod while i went out and grab the devil by the tail and here she is i wanted a 250lb or 350 but 170will work . and we did work for this fish .. 
LUNKER EXTREME TEAM


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

NICE BULL, thanks for the report, Is that a mono leader??


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Pics Of Trip 05-29-07*

Here Are The Pics Of The Beuty And The Beast


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Your fishin the same spot I got my 5 ' 6" bull a couple of week's ago !


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Water looked good too! Nice bull!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Leader*



txredneck68 said:


> NICE BULL, thanks for the report, Is that a mono leader??


 NO MY LEADERS ARE 15 FOOT OF 500 POUND MONO AND THEN A 5 TO 10 FOOT 610 POUND 6 STRAIN STAINLESS COATED WIRE WITH A 14/0 OR BIGGER JAY HOOK THAT IS SHARP AS A RAZER .USE 2 POUND LEAD SPIDER WEIGHT.AND SOME SMALL CENTER BLOCKS FOR BREAK AWAYS . DON'T TRY THIS AT THE PASS .IT IS DANGRES WE YAK ALL THE WAY TO THE SAND BAR I CALL THE WASHING MACHINE OF DEATH..YOU SCREW UP THEIR YOU ARE WASHED OUT TO SEA AND SHARK BAIT . BUT I AM WILLING TO PUT MY LIFE ON THE LINE FOR MY SPORT.I AM EXTREME .


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Yea I've heard the pass has almost gotten a few people.lol


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

What Yall Dont Like My Chick


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

lunkerbrad said:


> What Yall Dont Like My Chick


I don't think the comments that we would like to make would be appropriate for this board! 

Very Hot!

Oh yea - great fish as well!!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

That is what I liked most about the whole post. The shark doesn't interest me at all.
She is a very beautiful young Lady. You are a fortunate man.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Hell of a catch,......and nice shark too!:biggrin:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

What fish???


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice fish, too


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

tinman said:


> That is what I liked most about the whole post. *The shark doesn't interest me at all.*
> She is a very beautiful young Lady. You are a fortunate man.


This is a Fishing Board...the eye candy is a bonus...and not the norm around here. Chill or be chilled, dude.

Nice catch, btw!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

nice my largest is 18 inches while fishing for trout he came up and ate the trout so i caught two fish on one cast


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

cool pics


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

nice shark and cutie!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good shark fo sho............


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

hey lunkerbrad, helluva a catch :cheers: . keep that eye candy coming.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, wheres the rest of the body?


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Testy*



Bay Gal said:


> This is a Fishing Board...the eye candy is a bonus...and not the norm around here. Chill or be chilled, dude.
> 
> Nice catch, btw!


My Goodness Bay Gal! We are getting a little testy here aren't we? I meant no harm, simply paying the lady the most proper comment that I could think of.
Take a little of your own advice, my dear.


----------



## jason (Sep 20, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> What Yall Dont Like My Chick


I like her better than the shark, if that's what you're asking!

Nice catches in regards to the girl and the shark!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

So how much did you have to pay the passer by to pose with the shark?


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Sooo Which one is the Galveston Beast?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*wher is the rest*



Brady Bunch said:


> Just out of curiosity, wheres the rest of the body?


in my frezzer cut in to 1 1/2 inch thick steaks and ready for the grill .i keep two sharks a year.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*cooking*

how do you prepair the steaks. I've heard soaking them in milk?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Sharkhunter said:


> how do you prepair the steaks. I've heard soaking them in milk?


Usually lemon juice concoction, but I'd like to hear what he does also for reference. Most important thing is to bleed them out properly and clean them immediately.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

What Fish ?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*shark steak*



justletmein said:


> Usually lemon juice concoction, but I'd like to hear what he does also for reference. Most important thing is to bleed them out properly and clean them immediately.[/QUOTE first i cut the tail wile still alive and bleed them don't let it lay on the beach and get hot. then get the guts out the liver is huge and will spoil the meat next .cut head off. put body on ice fast . most folks don't take care of the meat right . on party boats they get those sharp nose and they don't cut the tail and if they do they still leave guts in and that is when the meat will get strong after a 12 hour trip in 101 heat and hang out in sun and on the hot pavement at dock with the guts still in .they are spoiled thats why they stink and the ammonia in the meat will spoil ..and then they need to be soaked in vinagur or butter milk. or atailion dressing.. has good flavor .i do two or three diffrentways . i do not soak it in eny thing the meat i have is sweet no shark smell . i use fiesta brand uncle chris steak seasoning from H E B STORE . then melt some butter and dreg the steak on both sides and cover with season and lay on the hot grill 2 min each side .. and grill some veggies and some dirty rice . you are ready .
> 
> allso i blackin the shark and lay on top of rice and put craw fish eggtufai on top its bad as&.
> 
> next i steam it in a foyal boat on a bed of bell peppers onionniun and lemon pepper and tony creal season then cover in pace med pecantie . ad few shrimp and cover put on grill or in oven and it is good works great with whole flounder two .


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Gotta love those Ugly Stiks. Nice Shark.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Nice bull., 

did you weigh it on scales? just want to know for a size reference in the future.


----------



## justletmefish (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought she was the beauty and I couldn't decide if you or the bull was the beast(or both)


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*Awesome Bull!*

That is a really fine bull. Congratulations on the catch!

Deaver


*________________________________________________
shark Fishing Handbook







*


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

A possible candidate for the "new Amy"?


----------

